
Show HN: Memrey is an advanced yet beautiful notepad for passionate creatives - nearpoint
https://www.memrey.com
======
nearpoint
Memrey is the future of the notepad. The notepad has been used throughout time
as a thinking tool for innovative minds from inventors to scientists to
artists.

Memrey is specifically designed for people who depend on their notepad to
progress their passions. We have taken on the challenge to create a notepad
with both advanced features and a simple innovative, elegant design.

After using Memrey for sometime, many users find it hard to go back to more
traditional notepad applications. Memrey's user interface allows you to
experience your notes in a context based format, allowing you to fully
comprehend and work between multiple notes in a single view.

Advanced data syncing and collaboration features put Memrey in a league of its
own. No other notepad application comes close to matching the Memrey's real
time capabilities.

If you depend on your notepad for your passions, consider using Memrey as it
was designed specifically for people like you. Many consider it the best
digital notepad product available from design to functionality, Memrey stands
out from the rest.

